# Calumet Genesis Speedlights



## silvestography (Apr 8, 2013)

Thoughts? Anyone had a chance to get their hands on one? 
http://www.calumetphoto.com/eng/product/genesis_speedlight_sp692c_for_canon/cf0170


----------

